# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > المجلس الشرعي العام >  (مفرغ) فضل  أيام العشر خطبة الجمعة للشيخ محمد حسان

## صمت النبلاء



----------


## صمت النبلاء

*إن الحمد لله  نحمده ونستعينه ونستغفره ونعوذ بالله تعالى من شرور أنفسنا وسيئات أعمالنا  من يهده الله فلا مضل له ومن يضلل فلا هادي له وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله  وحده لا شريك له وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله{ يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ اتَّقُواْ اللّهَ حَقَّ تُقَاتِهِ وَلاَ تَمُوتُنَّ إِلَّا وَأَنتُم مُّسْلِمُونَ(102)}آل عمران.{ يَا  أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ اتَّقُوا رَبَّكُمُ الَّذِي خَلَقَكُمْ مِنْ نَفْسٍ  وَاحِدَةٍ وَخَلَقَ مِنْهَا زَوْجَهَا وَبَثَّ مِنْهُمَا رِجَالًا كَثِيرًا  وَنِسَاء ًوَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ الَّذِي تَسَاءَلُونَ بِهِ وَالْأَرْحَامَ  إِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ عَلَيْكُمْ رَقِيبًا (1)}النساء. {  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا اتَّقُوا اللَّهَ وَقُولُوا قَوْلاً  سَدِيداً (70)يُصْلِحْ لَكُمْ أَعْمَالَكُمْ وَيَغْفِرْ لَكُمْ ذُنُوبَكُمْ  وَمَنْ يُطِعِ اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ فَقَدْ فَازَ فَوْزاً عَظِيماً (71)} الأحزاب*
*أما بعد..*
*فإن أصدق الحديث  كتاب الله تعالى وخير الهدي هدي نبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وشر الأمور  محدثاتها وكل محدثة بدعة وكل بدعة ضلالة وكل ضلالة في النار*
*حياكم الله جميعا..*
*أيها  الإخوة الفضلاء وأيتها الأخوات الفاضلات وطبتم وطاب سعيكم وممشاكم وتبوأتم  جميعاً من الجنة منزلا وأسأل الله جل وعلا الذي جمعني بحضراتكم في مدينة  العبور المدينة الحبيبة إلى قلبي وفي هذا البيت العامر الطيب المبارك أحمده  كما جمعني بحضراتكم في هذا المكان على طاعته وأسأله جل وعلا أن يجمعنا في  الآخرة مع سيد الدعاة المصطفى في جنته ودار مقامته إنه ولي ذلك ومولاه.*
*أحبتي في الله أعلم  أن الواقع أليم وأن الأزمة التي تمر بها بلدنا شديدة، وكثير من الناس يشعر  بالقلق ويشعر بالخوف وبعدم الأمن والاستقرار هذا الواقع لا يغيب عني لكنني  أجدني مشدودا جداً مع هذا الواقع الأليم لأتحدث عن فضل الأيام الكريمة  المباركة التي أهلت على أمة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم في هذا اليوم الكريم  المبارك بأنفاسها الخاشعة الزاكية وحديثي اليوم مع حضراتكم عن فضل العشر من  ذي الحجة.*
*لن أبتعد به عن  الواقع الذي نعيشه وسأحاول جاهداً أن أربط ربطاً موضوعياً بين فضل هذه  الأيام وبين ما تحتاج إليه أمتنا عامة وبلدنا خاصة.*
* أسأل الله أن  يحفظ مصر من كل مكروه وسوء وأن يسترنا وإياكم في الدنيا والآخرة وأن يفرج  الكرب وأن يكشف الهم وأن يزيل الغم وأن يُنزل علينا من أمنه وأمانه ورحمته  وبركاته إنه ولي ذلك والقادر عليه.*
*هذا أول يوم من أيام العشر من ذي الحجة وما أدراكم ما أيام العشر.*
*إنها  الأيام الميمونة والليالي المرجوة الذي تفضل الله بها على أمة سيدنا رسول  الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فالأمة تنتقل من موسم طاعة إلى موسم طاعة. ها هي  الأمة قد ودعت رمضان من أيام ليست كثيرة وها هي الأمة تستقبل أيام أخرى  جليلة هي أيام العشر من ذي الحجة التي أودعها الله جل وعلا أفضل وأطهر يوم  طلعت عليه الشمس إنه يوم عرفة*
*هذه الأيام أقسم الله عز وجل بها في القرآن. فقال تعالى: {وَالْفَجْرِ (1) وَلَيَالٍ عَشْرٍ (2)} (الفجر).*
*واليالي  العشر هي ليالي شهر ذي الحجة هي الليالي الأول للأيام العشر الأول من شهر  ذي الحجة.  يقسم الله عز وجل بها ليلفت النظر إلى مكانتها وكرامتها وفضلها  وربنا سبحانه وتعالى يأمرنا أن نذكره في هذه الأيام العظيمة المباركة وأن  نكثر فيها من العمل الصالح فقال جل جلاله:{وَأَذِّن  فِي النَّاسِ بِالْحَجِّ يَأْتُوكَ رِجَالا وَعَلَى كُلِّ ضَامِرٍ  يَأْتِينَ مِن كُلِّ فَجٍّ عَمِيقٍ (27) لِيَشْهَدُوا مَنَافِعَ لَهُمْ  وَيَذْكُرُوا اسْمَ اللَّهِ فِي أَيَّامٍ مَّعْلُومَاتٍ(28)}(الحج). وقال جل وعلا في سورة البقرة {وَاذْكُرُواْ اللَّهَ فِي أَيَّامٍ مَّعْدُودَاتٍ(203  )}(البقرة).*
*قال ابن عباس:الأيام المعلومات هي أيام العشر من ذي الحجة والأيام المعدوات هي أيام التشريق الحادي عشر والثاني عشر والثالث عشر من شهر ذي الحجة.*
*ولا شك ولا ريب أن الليالي إذا أطلقت دخلت فيها الأيام تبعا وإذا أطلقت الأيام دخلت فيها كذلك الليالي تبعا.*
*هذه  الأيام والليالي المباركة الذي يُبين لنا نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم فضل  العمل الصالح فيها فيقول كما في صحيح البخاري وغيره من حديث ابن عباس رضي  الله عنهما:[ما من أيام العمل الصالح فيها أحب الله إلى تعالى من هذه الأيام]يعني أيام العشر من ذي الحجة.[قالوا: يا رسول الله ولا الجهاد في سبيل الله؟. قال: ولا الجهاد في سبيل الله. إلا رجل خرج بنفسه وماله فلم يرجع من ذلك بشيء] وقد لا يتصور البعض هذا الفضل إلا إذا علم أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم قال كما في الصحيحين من حديث أبي هريرة [إن في الجنة مائة درجة ما بين كل درجتين كما بين السماء والأرض أعدها الله للمجاهدين في سبيله] إ* *ذا**وقفت على هذا الفضل راجع معي قول النبي[ولا الجهاد يا رسول الله؟. قال ولا الجهاد. إلا رجل خرج بنفسه وماله فلم يرجع من ذلك بشيء].*
*قال الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله تعالى: (وأيام العشر من ذي الحجة جُمعت فيها أمهات العبادة الصلاة والصيام والحج والصدقة) أمهات  العبادة جُمعت في هذه الأيام المباركة الصلاة والصيام والحج والصدقة. أما  الصلاة فهي صلة لا يقطعها المسلم أبداً بينه وبين ربه لا في أيام العشر ولا  في غيرها امتثالاً منه لأمر ربه {حَافِظُواْ عَلَى الصَّلَوَاتِ وَالصَّلاةِ الْوُسْطَى وَقُومُواْ لِلَّهِ قَانِتِينَ (238)}(البقرة). امتثالاً منه لأمر ربه {يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا ارْكَعُوا وَاسْجُدُوا وَاعْبُدُوا رَبَّكُمْ وَافْعَلُوا الْخَيْرَ لَعَلَّكُمْ تُفْلِحُونَ (77)}(الحج). امتثالاً منه لقول ربه {قَدْ أَفْلَحَ مَن تَزَكَّى (14) وَذَكَرَ اسْمَ رَبِّهِ فَصَلَّى (15)}(الأعلى).*
*ولقول سيدنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كما في الصحيحين من حديث أبي هريرة[ آلا  أدلكم على ما يمحوا الله به الخطايا ويرفع الدرجات ؟.قالوا بلى يا رسول.  قال: إسباغ الوضوء على المكاره وكثرة الخطى إلى المساجد وانتظار الصلاة بعد  الصلاة فذالكم الرباط فذالكم الرباط] وفي الصحيحين  من حديث أبي هريرة أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم قال:[رأيتم  لو أن نهراً على باب أحدكم يغتسل فيه كل يوم خمس مرات أيبقى من درنه شيء؟.  قالوا لا يا رسول الله؟ قال: ذلك مثل الصلوات الخمس يمحوا الله بهن  الخطايا] وفي الصحيحين من حديث أبي هريرة أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم قال:[ من غدا إلى المسجد أو راح أعد الله له نزلاً في الجنة كلما غدا أو راح].*
*فالمسلم  يحافظ على الصلوات في العشر من ذي الحجة وفي غيرها في رمضان وفي غيره لا  يقطع هذه الصلة أبداً بينه وبين ربه وكيف يقطعها مسلم وهو يسمع قول ربه:{فَخَلَفَ مِن بَعْدِهِمْ خَلْفٌ أَضَاعُوا الصَّلاةَ وَاتَّبَعُوا الشَّهَوَاتِ فَسَوْفَ يَلْقَوْنَ غَيًّا (59)}(مريم). وكيف وهو يسمع قول نبيه كما كما في صحيح مسلم من حديث جابر بن عبد الله:[بين الرجل وبين الكفر ترك الصلاة] وفي سنن الترمذي من حديث بريدة بسند صحيح [العهد الذي بيننا وبينهم الصلاة فمن تركها فقد كفر].*
*لا أريد أن أطيل في كل كلمة فمن أمهات العبادة في هذه الأيام (الصلاة ـ الصيام).*

----------


## صمت النبلاء

*هل يجوز أن نصوم العشر من ذي الحجة؟* 
*نعم يجوز فالصيام من أعظم الأعمال الصالحة ومن أعظم القربات إلى الله.* 
*كيف وقد ثبت في صحيح مسلم من حديث أم المؤمنين عائشة رضي الله عنها قالت: (ما رأيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم صائما العشر من ذي الحجة قط). ثبت في سنن النسائي بسند صحيح من حديث حفصة أنها قالت: (كان صلى الله عليه وسلم لا يدع صوم تسع ذي الحجة).*
*ما هذا التعارض أيها الشيخ حديث في صحيح مسلم تقول فيه أمنا أم المؤمنين عائشة الصديقة بنت الصديق: (ما رأيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم صائما العشر من ذي الحجة قط). وفي سنن النسائي بسند صحيح من حديث أم المؤمنين بنت الفاروق الأواب حفصة بنت عمر رضي الله عنهما تقول (كان صلى الله عليه وسلم لا يدع صوم تسع ذي الحجة).* 
*كيف أجمع بين هذين الحديثين الذي يبدوا في ظاهرهما التعارض؟.*
*والجواب أيها الأفاضل: الجمع  جائز وممكن بين الحديثين فأم المؤمنين عائشة أرادت أن تقول بأنها ما رأت  النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قد صام العشر من ذي الحجة كاملة قط لأنه لا يجوز  أن يصوم يوم العاشر من ذي الحجة وهو يوم النحر.*
*أما حفصة فهي تقول كان غالب فعله صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه يصوم تسع ذي الحجة ولا تعارض بين الحديثين.*
*فقول المثبت مقدم على قول النافي كما قال علماء الأصول (قول المثبت مقدم على قول النافي).  أو المثبت مقدم على المنفي لأن المثبت عنده من العلم ما خفي على النافي  فوجب عند علماء الأصول أن نقدم قول المثبت على قول النافي لذا فلا حرج على  الإطلاق أن يصوم المسلم تسع ذي الحجة كما كان يفعل صلى الله عليه وسلم  غالبا.*
*فالصيام أيها الأفاضل من الأعمال الصالحة بل من أقرب الأعمال الصالحة إلى الله ورسوله الله يقول [ما من أيام العمل الصالح فيها أحب إلى الله من هذه الأيام] يعني أيام العشر من ذي الحجة.*
*أيها الأحبة.. من  أعظم بركات هذه الأيام أن الله جل وعلا أودعها أشرف يوم طلعت عليه الشمس  إنه يوم عرفة إنه اليوم الذي يتنزل فيه الحق جل جلاله إلى السماء الدنيا  تنزلاً يليق بجلاله وكماله يدنوا من خلقه ومن حجاج بيته الحرام ويقول  للملائكة (انظروا عبادي هؤلاء أتوني شعثا غبرا وعزتي اشهدكم إني قد غفرت لهم) وفي رواية مسلم من حديث أم المؤمنين عائشة رضي الله عنها أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم قال:[ما من يوم أكثر من أن يُعتق الله فيه عبداً من النار من يوم عرفة وإنه ليدنوا ثم يباهي بهم الملائكة فيقول ج**ل وعلا:ما أراد هؤلاء]* *الله   يقول لملائكته ما اراد هؤلاء الذين أتوه شعثاً غبراً بذلوا الأوقات   والاموال والنفقات وذهبوا هناك يتضرعون إلى رب الأرض والسموات أن يغفر لهم   الذنوب والسيئات أسأل الله أن يتقبل من حجاج بيته الحرام وأن يردهم سالمين   غانمين وأن لا يحرمنا وإياكم جميعاً هذا الفضل والخير إنه ولي ذلك  والقادر  عليه.*
*روى أبو يعلى وابن المبارك بسند صحيح من حديث أنس قال: [وقف النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  في عرفات في حجته الوحيدة حجة الوداع] انتبه معي [حتى كادت الشمس أن تؤوب] أي كادت الشمس أن تغرب [فنادي النبي على بلال: يا بلال لبيك يا رسول الله. قال: أنصت لي الناس فقام بلال رضي الله عنه وقال: أيها الناس أنصتوا لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم. فأنصت  الخلق جميعا لسيد ولد آدم لخير من تكلم فقام الحبيب بامي وأمي وروحي وبشر  الحجاج من الصحابة معه بشرى لا تقوم لها الدنيا قال الصادق المصدوق: أيها الناس لقد أتاني جبريل فأقرأني السلام من ربي عز وجل وأخبرني أن الله تعالى قد غفر لأهل عرفات وضمن عنهم التبعات فقام عمر بن الخطاب وقال: يا رسول الله آهذا لنا خاصة]. يعني آهذا الفضل لنا خاصة لأننا نحج معك ولوجودك بيننا؟[آهذ لنا خاصة؟ فقال المصطفى:هذا لكم ولمن أتى من بعدكم إلى يوم القيامة. فقال عمر بن الخطاب: كثر خير الله وطاب]*
*أنا إن تبت مناني    وإن أذنبت رجاني* 
*وإن أدبرت ناداني    وإن أقبلت أدناني*
*وإن أحسنت جازاني    وإن قصرت عافاني*
*إلهي أنت رحماني    فاصرف عني أحزاني*
*ذلك فضل الله على أمة محمد [آهذا لنا خاصة؟ قال: هذا لكم ولمن أتى من بعدكم إلى يوم القيامة].*
*أخي لا تبكي أرى  إخوة يبكون الآن بين يدي وأثق أن أخواتي هنالك يبكين لا تبكي يا من حُرمت  من الحج كثر خير الله وطاب كثر خير الله وطاب فلقد غمرك ربك وجل بفضله  وإحسانه وما نسيك رسولك الرحمة المهداة والنعمة المزداه.*
*فهيا يا من لم يقدر الله لك الحج لا تحرم نفسك من المغفرة في هذا اليوم العظيم. كيف ذلك دلني أيها الشيخ دلك الله على كل خير.*
*ألم تسمع حبيبي في الله قول الصادق رسول الله في صحيح مسلم من حديث قتادة:سُئل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عن صيام يوم عرفة فقال بأبي وأمي:[يكفر ذنوب السنة الماضية والباقية] فصم هذا اليوم احرص على صيام هذا اليوم ليغفر الله لك ذنوب السنة الماضية والباقية كثر خير الله وطاب {ذَلِكَ فَضْلُ اللَّهِ يُؤْتِيهِ مَن يَشَاء وَاللَّهُ ذُو الْفَضْلِ الْعَظِيمِ(59)}(الحديد).*
*حبيبي في الله لا  تسألني أي عمل صالح أعمل فالعمل الصالح لا منتهى لحصره ولا منتهى لعده فهو  كل عمل تخلص فيه النية ويكون موافقا لهدي سيد البشرية تدبروا فهذا عمل  صالح مرضي عنه ومتقبل من رب البرية.*
*تدبروا  معي هذا الحديث الرقراق الذي ربما يسمعه كثير منكم لأول مرة الحديث رواه  ابن حبان  ورواه الحاكم في المستدرك وابن حبان في صحيحه والطبراني في معجمه  الكبير بسند صحيح عن أبي كثير السحيمي عن أبيه قال: (سألت أبا ذر رضي الله عن عمل إذا عمله العبد دخل الجنة).*
*تدبر معي أيها الفاضل اللبيب* 
*(سأل هذا الرجل الصحابي الجليل أبا ذر رضي الله عنه عن عمل إذا عمله العبد دخل الجنة فقال أبو ذر: سألت عن ذلك رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال: بأبي وأمي وروحي لأبي ذر يؤمن بالله عز وجل .فقال أبو ذر: يا رسول إن مع الإيمان عمل؟ قال: نعم.  يرضخ مما رزقه الله] أي ينفق ويعطي مما أعطاه الله.[ فقال أبو ذر يا رسول الله فإن كان معدما لا شيء معه؟] ما معهوش فلوس ينفق ويعطي [فإن كان معدما لا شيء معه؟ فقال صلى الله عليه وسلم: يقول معروفا بلسانه]*
*الكلمة  الطيبة صدقة الكلمة الرقيقة صدقة الأمر بالمعروف صدقة النهي عن المنكر  صدقة حبسك للسانك عن إشاعة كاذبة تصيب البلد بالشلل صدقة كفك لسانك عن  الغيبة والنميمة صدقة.*
*[فقال أبو ذر: يا رسول الله فإن كان معدما لا شيء معه؟ فقال صلى الله عليه وسلم: يقول معروفاً بلسانه. فقال ابو ذر: يا رسول الله فإن كان عيياً لا يبلغ عنه لسانه؟] ما بيعرفش يتكلم لا يستطيع أن يأمر بالمعروف ولا ينهى عن المنكر ولا يملك أن يقول كلمة طيبة لا إله إلا الله [يا رسول الله فإن كان عيياً لا يبلغ عنه لسانه؟ فقال صلى الله عليه وسلم: يصنع لأخرق] والأخرق هو الذي لا يستطيع التصرف لقلة وعيه وإدراكه.*
*رجل  مريض رجل محتاج يصنع لأخرق إن كان لا يستطيع أن يتكلم وأن يبين ومن الله  عليه بالصحة والبنيان والجسد والقوة فليساعد الضعفاء فليساعد العجزة فليأخذ  بيد المساكين لا يقطع الطرق على المساكين والأسوياء لا يخرج في الشوارع  للبلطجة لقطع الطرق وسرقة الناس بالإكراه لا يحتج هنا وهناك ليغلق مستشفى  من المستشفيات يموت فيها المرضى أو يئنون من شدة الألم. يصنع لأخرق يعاول  العجزة والمحتاجين [فقال أبو ذر: يا رسول الله فإن كان أخرق؟] إن كان هو يحتاج إلى المساعدة [فالتفت النبي  لأبي ذر وقال: يا أبا ذر ما تريد ان تضع في صاحبك شيء من خير؟] إنت عاوز تجرده من كل خير طب ومع ذلك يعمل إيه يا رسول الله؟ [قال يا أبا ذر أتريد أن لا تدع في صاحبك شيئاً من الخير؟ قال: فإن كان كذلك يا رسول الله؟ قال: فليكف أذاه عن الناس].*
*يا أخي كف أذاك عن المسلمين كف أذاك عن الناس* 
*يا  من انفلت لانفلات الأمن ولم تراقب الرب جل وعلا الذي أراك من الآيات  والعظات والعبر ما لو كنت تحمل في قلبك ذرة واحدة من خوف منه ومراقبة له  لفكرت ألف مرة قبل أن تخرج مرة لتأخذ جنيهاً من الحرام أو لتقطع طريق على  المسلمين أو لتحتج لتشل عجلة التنمية والاقتصاد في هذا البلد المسكين.*
*لا  تؤذي الناس يا أخي كف أذاك عن المسملين كف أذاك بلسانك يا من تحرقون البلد  في الفضائيات كل مساء يا من تروجون الإشاعات يا من تحولون بلدنا إلى فوضى  يا من تتهمون كل مصري يعيش الآن على أرض مصر يا من تشككون في الجيش وتشككون  في القضاء وتشككون في المؤسسة الدينية وتشككون في رموز الدعوة إلى الله من  الآزاهرة وغير الآزاهرة كفوا ألسنتكم كفوا أذاكم عن الخلق كفوا أذاكم عن  الناس.*
*فمصر تحتاج منا  إلى غير ذلك ورب الكعبة لله ثم طاعة لرسول الله الذي أمرنا بالإحسان إلى  هذا البلد فقال لأصحابه كما في صحيح مسلم من حديث أبي ذر:[ إنكم ستفتحون مصر وهي أرض يسمى فيها القيراط فإذا فتحتموها فأحسنوا إلى اهلها] يا من تحب رسول الله أنت مأمور بالإحسان إلى أهل مصر من حبيبك رسول الله* 
*يا  أخي لا تؤذي أهل مصر لا تؤذي أهل هذا البلد اتق الله أليست لك في من هم  الآن في السجون عبرة؟ آلا تعتبر؟ آلا تتعظ؟ ألم ترى بعينك ما يجري في مصر  وما جرى في ليبيا وما جرى في تونس وما يجري على أرض سوريا وما يجري على أرض  اليمن آلا نرعوي {إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَآيَةً} لكن  ليست لكل أحد وإنما لا يقرأ الآية ولا يتعظ بالآية ولا يتعلم الدرس  والعبرة إلا من امتلأ قلبه بالخوف من الله جل وعلا والخوف من الآخرة وعلم  أنه موقوف بين يدي الملك الحق.*
*أين الملوك؟ أين الجبابرة؟ أين الفراعنة؟ أين الظلمة؟ أين الظالمون؟ وأين التابعون لهم في الغي؟ بل أين فرعون وهامان؟* 
*أين من دوخوا الدنيا بسطوتهم    وذكرهم في الورى ظلم وطغيان*
*هل أبقى الموت ذا عز لعزته      أو هل نجا منه بالسلطان إنسان*
*لا والذي خلق الأكوان من       عدم الكل يفنى فلا إنس ولا جآن* 
*والله إنك لموقوف حتماً بين يدي الملك الحق الذي لا يغفل ولا ينام للسؤال عن القليل والكثير والكبير والصغير {فَمَن يَعْمَلْ مِثْقَالَ ذَرَّةٍ خَيْرًا يَرَهُ (7) وَمَن يَعْمَلْ مِثْقَالَ ذَرَّةٍ شَرًّا يَرَهُ (8)}(الزلزلة)*
*قال أبو ذر:[ يا رسول الله فإن كان أخرق] لا يستطيع أن يساعد غيره بل يحتاج إلى مساعدة غيره [فقال عليه الصلاة والسلام: يا أبا ذر آلا تريد أن تدع لصاحبك شيء من خير؟ فليكف أذاه عن الناس. فقال أبو ذر: إنها كلمة تيسير يا رسول الله] يعني هل أردت بهذه الكلمات أن تيسر على أمتك وعلى الناس [فقال الحبيب: والذي نفسي بيده ما من عبد يعمل بخصلة من هذه الخصال يريد بها ما عند الله إلا أخذت بيده يوم القيامة حتى تدخله الجنة]*
*كف  الأذى يدخلك الجنة مساعدتك لعاجز تدخلك الجنة قولك للمعروف يدخلك الجنة  إيمانك بالله يدخلك الجنة إن أردت بهذه الخصال ما عند الله إن ابتغيت بها  وجهه جل في علاه*
*فيا أيها الحبيب في الله ويا أيتها الفاضلة فالنبدأ من هذه الأيام المباركة فالنبدأ العمل الصالح* 
*وأرجو  أن لا يتصور أحبابي أن العمل الصالح مقصور على الإيمان والصلاة والصيام  والحج والعمرة والصدقة والذكر والتسبيح والتهليل والتكبير إلى غير ذلك من  أعمال العبادة فقط!*
*هذا كله من العمل الصالح..*
*لكننا  لا نفرق بين العمل للدين والعمل للدنيا ما دامت النية صالحة يبتغي العامل  بعمله وجه الله وما دام عمله ولو كان للدنيا موافقاً لهدي رسول الله.*
*ألم تقرأ قول سيدنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كما في الصحيحين من حديث أنس [ما من مسلم يغرس غرساً أو يزرع زرعاً فيأكل منه طيراً أو إنسان أو بهيمة إلا كان له به صدقة] ما من مسلم يغرس غرساً يا أخي أغرس للدين ثم للبلد اجتهد للدين ثم للبلد بل ولو قامت القيامة عليك وفي يدك فسيلة شتلة صغيرة اغرسها.*
*يا أخي متى اغرس؟ ومتى تنمو ومتى تثمر من يأكل أصلاً قامت القيامة.*
*يا أخى  أنت متعبد بالغرس فقط ولست متعبدأ بالنتائج ولست متعبداً بجمع الثمار بل  أنت متعبدا بالغرس لدين العزيز الغفار ودين النبي المختار قال صلى الله  عليه وسلم [إذا قامت القيامة وفي يد أحدكم فسيلة فاستطاع أن يغرسها فليغرسها] لا  تقل متى سأغرس والقيامة قد قامت ومتى ستنمو ومتى ستثمر ومن يأكل ليس هذا  من شأننا ولا من شأن العبيد إنما شأن العبيد أن يغرسوا لله ثم لبلدهم  وأمتهم وأن يدعوا النتائج لله فليس أحد أغير على الحق وأهله منه جل جلاله  اغرس ولك صدقة.*
* ألم تعلم ان رجلاً دخل الجنة في غصن شجرة؟ في غصن؟*
*كيف ذلك؟*
*الحديث رواه مسلم وغيره أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم قال:[مر رجل على غصن شجرة في طريقه] غصن يقطع طريق المسلمين غصن شجرة سقط من شجرة عن غير قصد من أحد [فسد هذا الغصن طريقاً من طريق المسلمين فمر هذا الرجل عليه فقال والله لأنحين هذا عن المسلمين كي لا يؤذيهم].*
*الله ما أطهر قلبه! وما أنقاه! وما أشرفه! وما أكرمه من رجل والله لأنحين هذا عن المسلمين كي لا يؤذيهم.*
*اسمع ماذا قال الصادق! قال صلى الله عليه وسلم:[فأدخل الجنة] يدخل  الجنة بغصن يزيحه عن طريق المسلمين حتى لا يؤذيهم في سيرهم فكيف بمن يقطع  الطريق الآن على المسلمين كيف بمن يقطع الطريق لساعات طويلة هذا يتقي الله  حتى ولو كان يطالب بحق له إنه آثم ومرتكب الجرام حتى ولو كان يطالب بحق له  لماذا؟ لأنه صلى الله عليه وسلم قال:[لا ضرر ولا ضرار].*
* ما هو الضرر وما هو الضرار؟* 
*ـ الضرر  ما لك فيه نفع وعلى غيرك منه ضررـ يعني ـ إن حققت هذه المنفعة لك ووقع  ضرراً على غيرك لكنك تحقق مصلحتك الشخصية الذي قال فيه النبي[لا ضرر].*
*ـ أما  ما هو الضرار الذي هو لا خير لك ولا نفع لك فيه وإنما الضرر كله يقع على  غيرك فالنبي ينهى عن الضرر الذي لك فيه نفع وعلى غيرك منه ضر وينهى عن  الضرار الذي لا نفع لك فيه وعلى غيرك فيه الضر فلا ضرر ولا ضرار* 
*الغاية لا تبرر  الوسيلة ليس معنى أنني أطالب بحقي أن أقطع طريق عام على المسلمين فهذا رجل  يدخل الجنة لأنه أزاح غصن من طريق المسلمين حتى لا يؤذيهم هذا كله عمل  صالح.*
*بل في الصحيحين من حديث أبي هريرة أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم قال:[الساعي على الأرملة والمسكين كالمجاهد في سبيل الله أو القائم الليل الصائم النهار]هذه القيم تغيب عن كثير منا [الساعي على الأرملة].*
*ما أحوجنا الآن لأولئك الشرفاء الذين يسعون على الأرامل والمساكين ابتغاء ما عند الله جل وعلا [الساعي على الأرملة والمسكين كالمجاهد في سبيل الله أو القائم الليل الصائم النهار] أي فضل هذا!*
*فكل عمل صالح تصح فيه النية ويكون عملك فيه موافقاً لهدي سيد البشرية فهو عمل صالح متقبل من رب البرية جل وعلا.*
*أيها الأحبة أيام يتنافس فيها الصادقون فسابق الريح وسابق الزمن فالأيام معدودة والأنفاس محسوبة*
*أيا عبد يراك الله عاصيا*
*حريصاً على الدنيا وللموت ناسيا* 
*أنسيت لقاء الله واللحد تحت الثرى*
*ويوم عبوس تشيب فيه النواصيا* 
*لو أن المرء لم يلبس ثياب من التقى*
*تجرد عريانا ولو كان كاسيا*
*ولو أن الدنيا تدوم لأهلها*
*لكان رسول الله حياً باقياً* 
*ولكنها تفنى ويفنى نعيمها وتبقى الذنوب والمعاصي كما هي*
*نعم لا سعادة لنا في الدنيا والآخرة بعد تحقيق الإيمان إلا بالعمل {إِ**نَّ* *الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ إِنَّا لا نُضِيعُ أَجْرَ مَنْ أَحْسَنَ عَمَلا (30)}(الكهف). {إِنَّ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ كَانَتْ لَهُمْ جَنَّاتُ الْفِرْدَوْسِ نُزُلا (107)}(الكهف) {مَنْ  عَمِلَ صَالِحًا مِّن ذَكَرٍ أَوْ أُنثَى وَهُوَ مُؤْمِنٌ  فَلَنُحْيِيَنَّ  هُ حَيَاةً طَيِّبَةً وَلَنَجْزِيَنَّ  هُمْ أَجْرَهُم  بِأَحْسَنِ مَا كَانُواْ يَعْمَلُونَ (97)}النحل.*
* بل وقال جل وعلا في شأن أهل الجنة {وَنُودُوا أَنْ تِلْكُمُ الْجَنَّةُ أُورِثْتُمُوهَا بِمَا كُنْتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ}(الأعراف:43).*

----------


## صمت النبلاء

** لا سعادة لنا إلا بالإيمان والعمل* 
*البلد الآن مصاب  بشلل كلي عجلة التنمية متوقفة والكل يطلب المزيد أسأل الله أن يوسع علينا  جميعاً من فضله وأن يفتح علينا من بركاته وأن ينزل علينا من رحماته.*
*لكن يجب علينا أن نأخذ بالأسباب وأن نعمل وأن يبدع كل مسلم في مكانه الذي هو فيه وموقع إنتاجه.* 
*لماذا تتعطل المصانع ولماذا تتعطل المصالح ولماذا يحتج كل مصنع الآن ويعطل السير؟* 
*علينا أن نعمل أيها الأفاضل لله جل وعلا*
*منطق  الشرفاء الأمناء الذين لا يطلبون أصحاب الحقوق بحقوقهم في وقت أزماتهم  أصحاب الحق لا يطلبون حقوقهم في وقت الأزمات بل أنا اعترف بحقك لكني دعني  حتى أخرج من أزمتي وكبوتي وحقك محفوظ .*
*ليس من المروءة أن تطالبني بحقك في وقت أزمة أنت تعلمه علم اليقين هذا منطق الشرفاء والعقلاء والأمناء فضلاً عن المسلمين الأوفياء {**وَقُلِ اعْمَلُوا فَسَيَرَى اللَّهُ عَمَلَكُمْ وَرَسُولُهُ وَالْمُؤْمِنُون  َ(105)**} والله لن يفرج الله كربنا في الدنيا ولا في الاخرة إلا بالإيمان والعمل الصالح للدين وللدنيا.النبي كان يدعوا الله ويقول:[اللهم  اصلح لي ديني الذي هو عصمة أمري وأصلح لي دنياي التي فيها معاشي وأصلح لي  آخرتي التي إليها ميعادي واجعل الحياة زيادة لي في كل خير واجعل الموت راحة  لي من كل شر].يجمع بين العمل للدين والعمل للدنيا في هذا الدعاء النبوي الجميل في صحيح مسلم* 
*فاعمل للدين والدنيا معاً* 
*فعملك في الدنيا غرس لك ستجني ثمره قال علي رضي الله عنه (الدنيا  دار صدق لمن صدقها ودار غنى لمن تزود منها ودار نجاة لمن فهم عنها فهي  مهبط وحي الله ومصلى أنبياء الله ربحوا فيها الرحمة واكتسبوا فيها الجنة).* 
*ولله در القائل..*
*إن لله عباد فطنا طلقوا الدنيا وخافوا الفتن* 
*نظروا فيها فلما علموا أنها ليست لحي وطنا*
*جعلوها لجة واتخذوا صالح الأعمال فيها سفنا*
*التسبيح والتهليل التحميد التكبير وإن عجز لسانك فبقلبك* 
*روى الترمذي بسند حسن من حديث ابن مسعود قال سيدنا رسول الله:[لقيت إبراهيم ليلة أسرى بي فقال لي إبراهيم اقرأ أمتك مني السلام] وعلى رسول الله وخليل الله السلام [اقرأ أمتك مني السلام وأخبرهم أن الجنة طيبة التربة وأنها قيعان وأن غراسها سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر].*
*يا اخي بدل ما تنشغل بغيبة ولا بنميمة ولا بإشاعة كاذبة باطلة إنشغل بالتسبيح بالتهليل [من بنى لله مسجدا بنى الله له بيتا في الجنة].*
*سامحك الله أيها الشيخ ومن منا يستطيع أن يبني المساجد إنما هي قلة قليلة.*
*كثر  خير الله وطاب مانسيك رسول الله أيضاً أيها الفقير الذي لا يقدر أن يشيد  المساجد لله جل وعلا روى مسلم في صحيحه وأحمد في مسنده من حديث أم حبيبة  أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم قال:[من صلى لله اثنتى عشر ركعة لله تطوعا] وهي السنن المؤكدة[من صلى لله اثنتى عشر ركعة لله تطوعا في اليوم والليلة بني الله له بيتاً في الجنة].*
*كثر خير الله وطاب المهم أن تعمل للدين أو للدنيا بنية صادقة وبهمة عالية* 
*ولم أرى في عيوب الناس عيباً كنقص القادرين على التمام* 
*واعلم بأنك إن عملت في وقت المحنة والشدة الذي نحن فيه الآن وابتغيت بعملك ما عند الله أكرمك الله في وقت الشدة وفي وقت الرخاء.*
*قال سيدنا رسول الله لعبد الله بن مسعود كما في مسند أحمد وسنن الترمذي واللفظ لأحمد [يا  غلام احفظ الله يحفظك احفظ الله تجده تجاهك واعلم أن ما أخطأك لم يكن  ليصيبك وأن ما أصابك لم يكن ليخطأك تعرف إلى الله في الرخاء يعرفك في الشدة  واعلم أن النصر مع الصبر وأن الفرج مع الكرب وأن مع العسر يسرا]*
*وكلكم  يعلم أن الثلاثة الذين خرجوا وسدت عليهم الصخرة باب الغار هذا الكرب  والضيق لم يُكشف ولم يُفرج إلا بتضرعهم إلى الله بأعمالهم الصالحة فتضرع  الأول إلى الله بتعففه ببره بوالديه وتضرع الثاني إلى الله بتعففه عن الزنا  وتضرع الثالث إلى الله بأمانته واستثماره لأجر الأجير ففرج الله الملك  القدير عنهم ما كانوا فيه.*
*فلن يفرج الله كربنا ولن يكشف الله همنا إلا بالإيمان به والعمل الصالح للدين وللدنيا معاً.*
*لا أريد أن اشق على حضراتكم في هذا الزحام الشديد* 
*أسأل  الله عز وجل أن يجمعني بكم دائماً أبداً في الدنيا على طاعته وفي الآخرة  في جنات النعيم أقول قولي هذا وأستغفر الله العظيم لي ولكم*

----------


## صمت النبلاء

** الخطبة الثانية:*
*الحمد  لله رب العالمين وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله ولي المتقين وأشهد أن سيدنا  محمد عبد الله ورسوله الإمام الغر الميامين اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك عليه وعلى  آله وأصحابه أجمعين*
*أيها الأحبة.. ما أحوجنا الآن إلى العمل* 
*التغيير والتطهيير الذي يُنادي به لن يتم إلا بتطهير وتغيير حقيقي لقلوبنا ونفوسنا.*
*لن يتغير واقعنا على مستوى الأمة وعلى مستوى مصر بتعديل الدستور ولا بسن القوانين.*
*أنا  لا أقلل من شأن التعديل ولا انتقص هذه الخطوة الكبيرة لكنني أؤكد أنها لن  تغير من الواقع شيئاً إن لم يحدث التغيير الحقيقي في قلوبنا ونفوسنا. {إِنَّ اللَّهَ لاَ يُغَيِّرُ مَا بِقَوْمٍ حَتَّى يُغَيِّرُواْ مَا بِأَنفُسِهِمْ}(الرعد:11).*
*وإلا فما الذي حدث إلى الآن؟*
*قطعت شجرة الفساد فقط بمجموعها الخضري لكن بقيت جذور الفساد متغلغلة في أعماق القلوب وفي أعماق النفوس.*
*هذا الانفلات الأمني إنما هو ثمرة مرة للإنفلات الأخلاقي.*
*لو  راقبنا الله جل وعلا ولم نراقب قانوناً ما رأيت هذا الخلل في الشوارع ما  رأيت هذه البلطجة ما رأيت الترويع للآمنين ما رأيت سرقة ونهب للناس في  بيوتهم في وقت وضح النهار وعلى الشوارع والطرقات في وقت الظهيرة هذا الذي  انفلت أمنيا لأنه لم يجد رادعا انفلت أخلاقياً قبل ذلك انفلت ضميره وانفلتت  مراقبته لربه سبحانه وتعالى.*
*لو تربى على مراقبة العلي الأعلى ما التفت أبداً لقانون الوضعي الأعمى لأنه يعلم أن الله يسمع ويرى {ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّ اللَّهَ لَمْ يَكُ مُغَيِّرًا نِّعْمَةً أَنْعَمَهَا عَلَى قَوْمٍ حَتَّى يُغَيِّرُواْ مَا بِأَنفُسِهِمْ}(الأنفال:53).*
*ولن تكون كلمتنا من رأسنا إلا إذا كانت لقمتنا من فأسنا*
*العمل العمل بعد الإيمان به سبحانه{مَنْ  عَمِلَ صَالِحًا مِّن ذَكَرٍ أَوْ أُنثَى وَهُوَ مُؤْمِنٌ  فَلَنُحْيِيَنَّ  هُ حَيَاةً طَيِّبَةً وَلَنَجْزِيَنَّ  هُمْ أَجْرَهُم  بِأَحْسَنِ مَا كَانُواْ يَعْمَلُونَ (97)}(النحل)*
*يتكلمون؟ ينظرون؟*
*لا. {بِأَحْسَنِ مَا كَانُواْ يَعْمَلُونَ}*
*لقد تكلمنا في الأشهر الماضية كما أقول كلام يكفي لألف سنة قادمة ولم نعمل عملا واحدا يرضي ربنا جل وعلا.*
*نريد أن نعمل أخاطب كل مسلم بل وكل مصري يعيش على هذه الأرض الطيبة المباركة.*
*والله إن القلب ليحترق على واقع هذا البلد الحبيب الكريم*
*  كل مسلم صادق وكل وطني مخلص سواء كان من المسلمين أو من النصارى عليه أن  يحافظ على كل ذرة تراب في هذا البلد عليه أن يحافظ على مقدرات ومكتسبات هذا  البلد.*
*فمصر ليست ملك لأحد إنما هي ملك لشعبها ملك لشبابها ملك لأجيالها ملك لأحفادنا القادمة.*
*علينا أن ننهض بهذا البلد وأن نحافظ عليه بتمسكنا بكتاب ربنا واعتصامنا بربنا ثم بالعمل .*
*{وَاعْتَصِمُوا بِاللَّهِ هُوَ مَوْلاكُمْ فَنِعْمَ الْمَوْلَى وَنِعْمَ النَّصِيرُ (78)}(الحج). {وَاعْتَصِمُواْ بِحَبْلِ اللَّهِ جَمِيعًا وَلاَ تَفَرَّقُواْ(103)}آل عمران*
*واحذروا أيها الأفاضل!!*
*احذروا الفرقة  احذروا النزاع.. احذر من حرب يريد البعض يريد إشعال نارها بين المسلمين  والنصارى وبين السلفيين والصوفيين والأزاهرة وبين الشعب والشرطة ثم بعد ذلك  بين الشعب والجيش.*
*ويُتهم الجيش بالخيانة ولو كان الجيش خائناً لكانت مصر الآن غارقة في بحور الدماء وأكوام الأشلاء*
*وأرجو من المصلحين العقلاء أن ينتبهوا فمصر لا تحتمل أبداً فتنة من أي نوع من هذه الأنواع الخطيرة.*
*لا تحتمل فتنة طائفية بين المسلمين والنصارى ولا تحتمل فتنة مسلمة بين السلفيين والصوفيين والآزاهرة.*
*ولا تحتمل فتنة بين أفراد الشعب والجيش.*
*ولا تحتمل فتنة بين أفراد الشعب والشرطة.*
*ولا تحتمل فتنة بين أفراد الشعب والقضاء.*
*كلنا  يا إخواني نركب سفينة واحدة إن غرقت غرق الجميع المسلمون والنصارى  والسلفيون والصوفيون وكل من يسكن في هذا البلد إن غرقت سفينة المجتمع ستغرق  بنا جميعاً وإن نجت بإذن الله ستنجو بنا جميعاً فعلينا أن نحافظ على هذا  البلد.*
*وأود أن أذكر في عجالة سريعة..*
*ببعض  الأسباب التي قد تعين الواحد منا على العمل  الصالح عليه أن يستعين بالله  جل وعلا فمن أعانه الله فهو المعان ومن خُذل فهو المخذول.* 
*قال النبي لمعاذ كما في الحديث الصحيح الذي رواه أو داود والترمذي وغيرهما [يا  معاذ والله إني لأحبك فلا تدعن دبر كل صلاة أن تقول اللهم أعني اطلب العون  منه جل وعلا  واطلب المدد والتوفيق منه جل وعلا اللهم أعني على ذكرك وشكرك  وحسن عبادتك]*
*ثم القصد والاعتدال لا إفراط ولا تفريط يا أخي لا غلو ولا تضييع كن وسطاً فخير الأمور الوسط ,*
*وما خير النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بين أمرين إلا واختار إيسرهما لم يكن اثما.*
*[إن الدين يسر ولن يشاد الدين أحدا إلا غلبه فسددوا وقاربوا وأبشروا واستعينوا بالغدوة والروحة وشيء من اللجة].*
*والحديث في الصحيحين من حديث أبي هريرة وكلكم يعلم حديث الصحيحين [أنه دخل المسجد يوماً فوجد حبلاً مربوطاً بين سايرتين] اي بين عمودين[فقال النبي ما هذا الحبل؟ قالوا حبل لزينب رضي الله عنها إذا فترت تعلقت به] يعني تقف تعبد ربها تصلي له فإذا تعبت من طول القيام تعلقت بالحبل لترغم نفسها على القيام بين يدي الله جل وعلا. فقال بأبي وأني:[حلوه ثم قال فليصل أحدكم نشاطه فإذا فتر فاليرقد] فالينم*
*القصد والاعتدال ثم التدرج في الطاعة وفي العبادة* 
*لا تقهر نفسك ولا تكرهها فإن النفس جموح قد تسأم وتترك الفرض والنفل معاً ولا يتسع الوقت للتدليل على ذلك.*
*ثم  اصحب الأخيار والأطهار الذين يدفعونك دفعاً على طاعة العزيز الغفار  ويأخذون بيدك  للسير على طريق النبي المختار.فإن من الناس ناس تتحول المحن  بين أيديهم إلى منح بل وإذا نظرت إلى وجوههم ذكرت الله.*
*أولياء الله كما قال سيدنا رسول الله والحديث في مسند أحمد:[أولياء الله الذين إذا رؤوا ذكر الله].*
*اللهم اجعلنا منهم يا ارحم الراحمين*
*اصحب هؤلاء الأخيار فصحبتهم دواء ولا تصحب الأشرار أهل الفتن فصحبتهم داء [مثل  الجليس الصالح والجليس السوء كحامل المسك ونافخ الكير إما أن تبتاع منه  حامل المسك وإما أن يحذيك ونافخ الكير إما أن يحرق ثيابك أو أن تشم منه  رائحة كريهة]*
*أيها الأحبة.. أسأل الله سبحانه وتعالى بأسمائه الحسنى وصفاته العلى أن يجعلني وإياكم جميعاً ممن يستمعون القول فيتبعون أحسنه.*
*اللهم اجعلنا ممن يستمعون القول فيتبعون أحسنه*
*اللهم  لا تدع لأحد منا في هذا الجمع الكريم المبارك ذنباً إلا غفرته ولا مريضا  إلا شفيته ولا ديناً إلا قضيته ولا ميتاً لنا إلا رحمته ولا عاصياً إلا  هديته ولا طائعاً إلا زدته وثبته ولا حاجة هي لك رضا ولنا فيها صلاح إلا  وقضيتها يا أرحم الراحمين*
*اللهم اجعل اجتماعنا هذا مرحوما واجعل تفرقنا من بعده تفرقاً معصوماً ولا تجعل فينا ولا منا شقياً ولا محروماً*
*اللهم اهدنا واهدِ بنا واجعلنا سببا لمن اهتدى*
*اللهم اهدنا واهدِ بنا واجعلنا سببا لمن اهتدى*
*اللهم اهدنا واهدِ بنا واجعلنا سببا لمن اهتدى*
*اللهم لا تحرم مصر من نعمة الأمن والأمان*
*اللهم لا تحرم مصر من نعمة الرخاء والاستقرار*
*اللهم اجعل مصر أمناً أماناً سخاءاً رخاءاً وجميع بلاد المسلمين* 
*اللهم اجعل مصر أمناً أماناً سخاءاً رخاءاً وجميع بلاد المسلمين*
*اللهم ولي أمورنا خيارنا ولا تولي أمورنا شرارنا*
*اللهم من ولي من أمر المسلمين شيئاً فرفق بهم فارق به ومن ولي من أمر المسلمين شيئاً فشق عليهم فاشقق عليه برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين*
*اللهم أبرم لأمة حبيبك المصطفى أمر رشد يُعز فيه أهل الطاعة ويهتدي به أهل المعصية أنت ولي ذلك والقادر عليه*
*اللهم استر نساءنا واحفظ بناتنا وأصلح شبابنا واهدي أولادنا* 
*اللهم احقن دماء  المسلمين في سوريا ونجهم من الظلم والظالمين واحقن دماء المسلمين في اليمن  ونجهم من الظلم والظالمين واحقن دماء المسلمين في العراق ونجهم من الظلم  والظالمين* 
*اللهم أبرم لأمة النبي مخرجا تخرج فيه من أزماتها وكبواتها برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين* 
*اللهم اقبلنا وتقبل منا وتب علينا إنك أنت التواب* 
*والله أسأل أن يتقبل منا ومنكم* 
*وأقم الصلاة.*

----------

